# Rem Model 700TM Ultimate Muzzleloader 200gr charges



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2014/04/25/introduces-model-700tm-ultimate-muzzleloader/

The AMP (Accelerated Muzzleloader Performance) ignition system uses a uniquely-sized brass case with a Remington 9 ½ large magnum rifle primer that is push fed into the breech plug creating a gas seal in the flash hole of the primer (see cutaway below). The result allows the shooter to load up to 200 grains of powder for increased range, energy, and on-game performance.

Using 200 grains of Triple Seven® Pellets in combination with Barnes&#8217; Spit-Fire T-EZTM 250-grain muzzleloader bullets, the Model 700 Ultimate Muzzleloader gives the shooter the ability to reach velocities over 2400 fps. With Remington&#8217;s patented breech plug technology, shooters can now experience centerfire-like performance and accuracy out of a muzzleloader.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw a couple of months ago that Remington acquired them. Everyone assumed there was a production model in the future at some point or they wouldn't have bought them and here it is.

I'm sure this gun will appeal to many, especially states that don't permit smokeless powder Muzzleloaders. You can get 250 gr bullets to 2400 FPS really easy in a smokeless MZ that won't kill you with recoil or cost per shot, but smokeless isn't for everybody, it's easier for some to just dump 4 pellets down the barrel.

Thanks for posting


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Did Remington just rip off Johnston or was there some sort of deal made between Remington and Ultimate Firearms Inc.?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeye dan said:


> Did Remington just rip off Johnston or was there some sort of deal made between Remington and Ultimate Firearms Inc.?


My understanding is that Remington acquired Ultimate


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Isn't that special? I was seriously looking at one of those before the PCR's went through. With the Remington price drop I may be able to justify one for muzzle loader season exclusively now.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

